# GEVC / RCI retail purchase - should we cancel?



## nativesun1979 (May 25, 2014)

We attended a timeshare presentation yesterday and purchased  it is global exchange vacation club with 10,000 points annually and a 136 maintenance fee in addition to 124 membership annually to RCI.  It allows one last call vacation per year and unlimited ex re a vacations through RCI.  Purchase was almost 6k.   Can someone please tell us if we made a mistake.

I would be interested in canceling if I can find a way to get the same type of access on the resale market  please hep us newbies


----------



## tschwa2 (May 25, 2014)

Well, a biennial 1 br grandview could get you 49,000-61,000 rci points every other year full access to rci points (same membership fee) for around $350 MF EOY.  It might be hard to find one specifically like but you should be able to get one for $2000-3000


----------



## nativesun1979 (May 25, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> Well, a biennial 1 br grandview could get you 49,000-61,000 rci points every other year full access to rci points (same membership fee) for around $350 MF EOY.  It might be hard to find one specifically like but you should be able to get one for $2000-3000



Does this access give us access to last minute and unlimited extra vacations?  They used that as a major selling feature.  Last call with gevc costs 209 and up to 9,000 points


----------



## tschwa2 (May 25, 2014)

Yes but the last calls available for 6500-9000 points plus the $209 exchange fee are usually the exact same ones you can get using no points and $244 or less in the last call rental section.


----------



## nativesun1979 (May 25, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> Yes but the last calls available for 6500-9000 points plus the $209 exchange fee are usually the exact same ones you can get using no points and $244 or less in the last call rental section.



Please excuse my ignorance.  Is the last call rental section through the rci website or this forum?


----------



## Passepartout (May 25, 2014)

ANY RCI membership gives access to unlimited Last Call (cash) rentals as well as 'Extra Vacations'- also cash paid without any point transaction and no exchange fees.

In short, I'd rescind your retail purchase, and find a resale that appeals to you. TUG can help you sort out the 'wheat from the chaff'.


----------



## Rent_Share (May 25, 2014)

There is one law of Timeshare Presentations - If the salesman, (or anyone associated with the presentation) lips are moving they are LYING - Rescission rights are determined by where the transaction was signed. 

Whatever you bought, read the rescission instructions and follow them exactly. No matter what manner of proof of delivery you feel is superior, use the method described in the rescission clause to the letter.

Do not take or return any calls, be patient in waiting for your refund

Do not accept them to acknowledge your cancellation

Return any crap they gave you, you can be creative in how you chose to send that back


----------



## nativesun1979 (May 30, 2014)

Rescinded.  Picked up call last night bc I didn't realize it was them.  He tried to see if I would reconsider but I indicated it was due to personal reasons.  He stated my cc will be refunded and requested I return the materials.  I indicated I would return them after I get back in town.

Thanks for all the advice.  We plan on eventually buying one from bargain basement or ebay.  We saved almost $6,000 by canceling the retail TS purchase.


----------



## Karen G (May 30, 2014)

nativesun1979 said:


> Rescinded. . . .
> Thanks for all the advice.  We plan on eventually buying one from bargain basement or ebay.  We saved almost $6,000 by canceling the retail TS purchase.


Congratulations!  Another place you can look is the  Bargain Deals forum on TUG.


----------

